# BMW Heat Energy Recovery Technology



## Silentelysium (Feb 11, 2008)

That's pretty awesome. I like reading about what BMW is doing to better further their future cars.

I'm a little scared of encapsulating the engine bay, though.


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Silentelysium said:


> That's pretty awesome. I like reading about what BMW is doing to better further their future cars.
> 
> I'm a little scared of encapsulating the engine bay, though.


Given what I know about BMW cooling systems and some of their brighter ideas (lifetime fills anyone), I'm sure I don't like that idea!


----------

